# Alabama Holster Kydex finallly on the way for the Solo



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

Ordered a pocket holster for the Kimber at the beginning of the summer, and it is to finally arrive by the time we're home from a little trip. Alabama Holster makes dandy kydex pocket rigs; have one for the LCP and the Smith Centennial that work really well and are slim and compact.
Anxious to get the new one; been using a modded AHC rig for a now-departed Kahr, but one made for the purpose should be a little better.
Anyone else have a pocket rig for the Solo that your really like?
Moon


----------



## Beeban (Nov 8, 2011)

Hope you like yours better than mine. I've sent it back for failure to fire and ejection failures



halfmoonclip said:


> Ordered a pocket holster for the Kimber at the beginning of the summer, and it is to finally arrive by the time we're home from a little trip. Alabama Holster makes dandy kydex pocket rigs; have one for the LCP and the Smith Centennial that work really well and are slim and compact.
> Anxious to get the new one; been using a modded AHC rig for a now-departed Kahr, but one made for the purpose should be a little better.
> Anyone else have a pocket rig for the Solo that your really like?
> Moon


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the OP was talking about holsters and not the pistol itself....


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

Ches is correct; the pistol itself was not the main issue.
That said, I'm back to being very happy with my Solo; the size and feel are great, and it is easy to shoot for so small a pistol in 9mm.
Had a brief spate of 'failures to extract' after it ate absolutely _anything_ the first 300 rounds (and I mean about anything; 115 WWB, 115 FMJ reloads, snakeshot.....); a trip back to New York seems to have corrected whatever was ailing it.
Beeban, happy to talk about whatever troubles you were having with yours; I'll let everyone know about the Alabama.
Moon


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

The Alabama Holster kydex has indeed arrived; the gun is a good, secure fit, tho' it may be necessary to let the pocket finish extracting the gun from the holster when you draw. The Kimber rides well in the pocket with this rig, and hides well in jeans and shorts.
Moon


----------



## grits (Sep 14, 2012)

I am new to the forum, just signed up, but I have something to say about the Kimber Solo. I have the stainless model. Cost a bit over 700.00. Took it to the range for the first time. Would only fire one round, the one in the chamber, then hang up with slide open. The gun tried to load another round, with the fired round still in the chamber. I used the recommended ammo. After about an hour I got tired of single shot firing, then clear the weapon, reload, fire one round, clear the weapon. Enough. I sent the solo back to Kimber and they have had it since the 28th of August. Last wednesday I spoke to their customer service on the phone and they said "we are working on it" No idea of when it will be ready or shipped back. When you pay a high price for a gun and it fails right out of the box, you do not want to use that weapon for concealed carry. Nothing they do will cause me to carry that weapon again. That is my first experience with Kimber and it was truly a bad one. I want the gun back so I can sell it while the Kimber prices are still high. This experience is probably an exception but if I carry the weapon I feel I am risking my life. No confidence in Kimber. I asked if they had a buy back program and was told if the pistol cannot be repaired, they would send me a new one.


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

Grits, was the spent casing partway out of the chamber, with the nose of the fresh round lodged up against it?
If so, that is exactly the issue they had with my pistol; they polished the chamber and adjusted the extractor, and it has been back to 100% function since then.
It was my impression that the extractor was jumping the rim groove of the spend round.
Suggest you give it a good workout when you get it back; it sounded like a problem that they encountered before, and that they know how to fix. The combination of small size, great sights and ergos, and a real caliber in a pocket gun is pretty hard to beat.
Moon
Moon


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I cancelled an order with Alabama Holster, when realized it takes 6 weeks for them to make a *Kydex *holster, what the microwave broke ?


----------

